# The Pinnacle gear deleted posts thread



## Stacked (Nov 17, 2012)

Im so tired of StoneColdNTO covering for *Pinnacle Gear* and deleting any posts with negative feedback. My god people are complaining about post injection pain daily, one kid has an abcess under his armpit, many have complained pinnacle gear is fake and they saw no results. The fact is people's health is on the line here! These are mostly younger kinds pinnacle labs is selling to and this is dangerous ground. Im going to use this thread to post all of the negative posts that will be deleted and its easy to figure out which ones those will be.


This one will be deleted as soon as StoneColdNTO gets up this morning.


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2012)

SC is only in it for the money brother.  He does not care one bit about anything else.  I rarely visit Ology anymore cause it would drive me insane.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 17, 2012)

I sympathize but everybody at ology knows what goes on there...its no secret...yet they choose to be there and buy that garbage and listen to reviews from guys 3 weeks into their first cycle with 20 posts....hey it took a while for me to catch on but I did.  thank god I never pinned any of that shit..


----------



## amore169 (Nov 17, 2012)

For what they told me they are getting paid 5K monthly.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stone cold was the same way with uncle z. Some of us got banned for speaking up, cobra and myself included. This is not a new thing. Posts have been getting deleted for years over there. Hell I posted a coupon code for a research company just trying to help some new people get cheaper and better products then shit RUI and it was deleted because the company wasn't a sponsor. That board is a joke and has been for a long long time.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 17, 2012)

And to believe I was a paid member over there lol.  Waist of money


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. I would also respectfully say I look forward to the day when we ignore that fucked up UGL and the assholes who pimp it by never speaking of them again on this board. 

There are 100 UGLs I know of that have never been mentioned on this board... I hope this POS and their pimps become a part of those and fall in to obscurity. 

Please don't get me wrong, I appreciate and agree with your thread and posts brother, I just do not want them to have any publicity - good or bad - because they do not deserve it.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Nov 17, 2012)

the forum over there has officially became a joke.. treat it for what it is


----------



## G-Man (Nov 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Hell I posted a coupon code for a research company just trying to help some new people get cheaper and better products then shit RUI and it was deleted because the company wasn't a sponsor.



Damn, is RUI a bad source as well? Everything is so one sided over on ology, wish I had come across this site sooner.


----------



## cause4alarm (Nov 17, 2012)

What a damn shame...


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I sympathize but everybody at ology knows what goes on there...its no secret...yet they choose to be there and buy that garbage and listen to reviews from guys 3 weeks into their first cycle with 20 posts....hey it took a while for me to catch on but I did.  thank god I never pinned any of that shit..



except for the newbs


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 17, 2012)

He deleted me bashing it to, ridiculous


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 17, 2012)

i was out spoken against z for years and people would back him and delete my posts. i go there  because ive been there from the start 2002 2003 under my handle as hardpr. also anytime a new sponsors come on board out come the trolls and pump and dump posts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2012)

Must be Test e 600mg/ml?


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I agree with all of the above. I would also respectfully say I look forward to the day when we ignore that fucked up UGL and the assholes who pimp it by never speaking of them again on this board.
> 
> There are 100 UGLs I know of that have never been mentioned on this board... I hope this POS and their pimps become a part of those and fall in to obscurity.
> 
> ...



I know what you are saying Vette & I was thinking the same as well.  However, I think it's important to have the truth out there & not hidden as Ology does.  People need to know ordering from a website is not a good idea.  Along with all the other stuff that is posted here.


----------



## cause4alarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I know what you are saying Vette & I was thinking the same as well.  However, I think it's important to have the truth out there & not hidden as Ology does.  People need to know ordering from a website is not a good idea.  Along with all the other stuff that is posted here.



I tried to explain that as well and got banned. It was obvious that one person had multiple handles and were giving the lab too much hype.  I'm a firm believer that a product should sell itself, without pushy, bias salesmen. I spoke to one of the "men in charge" and he blamed a lot of pain issues on over dosing.  Another thing to consider is oral over dosing.  What if you think you're only taking 25mg of dbol but want to take 50mg, nonetheless you pop 2 caps a day.  Come to find out they are dosed at 50mg each, now you just took 100mg.  Good for business but bad for accuracy and the end users body.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Must be Test e 600mg/ml?


Until you get over 300mg test e I don't even feel it.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 18, 2012)

cause4alarm said:


> Another thing to consider is* oral over dosing*.  What if you think you're only taking 25mg of dbol but want to take 50mg, nonetheless you pop 2 caps a day.  Come to find out they are dosed at 50mg each, now you just took 100mg.  Good for business but bad for accuracy and the end users body.



I ran their Dbol for 5 weeks 50-75mg day and liver values came back the same as pre-cycle, low healthy numbers. Def not overdosed...more like way underdosed, well, I guess my liver could be made of steel. 

I'm unsatisfied to say the least.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 18, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> I ran their Dbol for 6 weeks 50-75mg day and liver values came back the same as pre-cycle, low healthy numbers. Def not overdosed...more like way underdosed, well, I guess my liver could be made of steel.
> 
> I'm unsatisfied to say the least.


What kind of gains did you see?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 18, 2012)

G-Man said:


> What kind of gains did you see?





Nothing significant...had zero bloat, been off for a couple weeks and haven't lost any size. 

I did have decent pumps but I include a low dose blood vasodilator (BP) in which, I feel, was the contributing factor (still the same pumps two weeks out).


----------



## Georgia (Nov 18, 2012)

I still have so much hate for Ology. Why do people like that place? For the NOOBS? Fuck that...it would take a million fucking dollars for me to even type in "steroidology.com" and press enter on my address bar. The owners there care nothing about the health or safety of its members but only care about keeping their scam business going with lies and cover-ups.

Look at my avatar and be amazed!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 19, 2012)

G-Man said:


> Damn, is RUI a bad source as well? Everything is so one sided over on ology, wish I had come across this site sooner.



I guess not if you like paying triple for underdosed to bunk shit. Even if everything they carried was great, there's plenty of research company's out that carry top notch products for less then half the price RUI does.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm over here, real people here that don't bull shit you


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 19, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> except for the newbs



To believe I almost fell for that shit too.  Man am I ever glad it is in my nature to research, research, research.  Because I had delayed buying until I carefully thought out the whole plan.  But everyday over there I was "being" sold on PINN.  Heck it started to sound promising and legit.  Oh well, I saved some money and met a better family over here.  All is not lost.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ yes you did my brother. You def did meet a better family. 
And guess what. I just got banned from ology lol. Fuckin scum!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 19, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> ^^ yes you did my brother. You def did meet a better family.
> And guess what. I just got banned from ology lol. Fuckin scum!




Lol! You know what the can go ahead make all of you that are actually care "banned" because that will keep the knowledge here.  Then "ology" will be left with a bunch product pimps messing up all the newbies....Good family here, I feel at home.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 19, 2012)

the guy that owns RUI owns ology


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^ Really???!!! go figure.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol learn something new everyday.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^ Really???!!! go figure.





mabdelrasoul said:


> Lol learn something new everyday.



Follow the money guys.


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 19, 2012)

haha thats class did not that about the RUI owner.
I checked out  rui webpage, and i cant comment on the quality of their products, but goddamn, are they expensive compared to where i get my research chems!!
I was thinking of getting some stuff for PCT, but left when i saw the prices.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have 3 vials of test e From pinnacle im on my third week. I have gained 9 pounds. My bench has went up 30 pounds. I think i have a good batch of their gear. But I do know ology deletes all the bad Post about Pinnacle. ology tricked me into buying pinnacle bc i seen all the good reviews. I just hope my gear is not underdosed.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 20, 2012)

Get a blood test brother. At least if it comes back extremely low you wont have to pin that shit (whatever it is) in your body for another 10 weeks. Spend the 50bucks and be safe. If its low you know its bunk shit and you can stop now and just toss it. No way in fuck would I continue a cycle of Pinnacle Poison without bloods done. !SHRUGS!


----------



## hijacked (Nov 20, 2012)

basskiller said:


> the guy that owns RUI owns ology



That makes sense. I always wondered why there's never a single word spoken about Labpe their other peptide sponsor. I cant believe Labpe puts up with that. They def arent getting their moneys worth.


----------



## hijacked (Nov 20, 2012)

Who is a good research chem lab? Sometimes i buy where the prices are really good, then i think im getting lesser quality product. Then other times i think i should buy where its expensive hoping to get better quality. Sure, i do lots of research too. But lets face it, when it comes to reviews, there are lots of inexperienced people out there reviewing these products, or people with an agenda. Some of the products these companies sell arent easy to verify quality.
I cant tell you how bad i want to settle with a solid peptide/research chem source!


----------



## g0re (Nov 20, 2012)

Man power is where its at for RCs


----------



## DF (Nov 20, 2012)

Manpower is one of the sponsors here.




hijacked said:


> Who is a good research chem lab? Sometimes i buy where the prices are really good, then i think im getting lesser quality product. Then other times i think i should buy where its expensive hoping to get better quality. Sure, i do lots of research too. But lets face it, when it comes to reviews, there are lots of inexperienced people out there reviewing these products, or people with an agenda. Some of the products these companies sell arent easy to verify quality.
> I cant tell you how bad i want to settle with a solid peptide/research chem source!


----------



## hijacked (Nov 20, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Manpower is one of the sponsors here.



I just noticed that, the sponsors are kind of hidden here. You can only see them if you go to the forum home. I always click on "new posts". Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## hijacked (Nov 20, 2012)

I think another problem at ology is the rules arent enforced. All of the boards have the same basic rules. The rules are there to protect everybody. Its a circus at ology. If you are talking about the labs they support, then the rules dont apply. There's always open discussion about sources and there are too many people giving source information, even to people that are new on the board. Something bad is going to happen eventually.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah i think im going to get a blood test bro.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 20, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Yeah i think im going to get a blood test bro.




For what? Check test levels?  Jw


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes Because a lot of people are saying bad things about Pinnacle. Im on my thrid week of Their Test e. Im going to run it for 12 weeks. Have you ever used Pinnacle?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 20, 2012)

i have used it and it was ok at best.. the PIP sucked on the test e.. but theres such better options IMO.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah the PIP is pretty bad. I just made a thread about ARL about what people think about them. I havnt ever used em just trying to see what everyone thinks about em. To see if they are legit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 20, 2012)

G-Man said:


> Damn, is RUI a bad source as well? Everything is so one sided over on ology, wish I had come across this site sooner.



dont buy RUI anthing....

man power man.  cheaper and legit


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> I have 3 vials of test e From pinnacle im on my third week. I have gained 9 pounds. My bench has went up 30 pounds. I think i have a good batch of their gear. But I do know ology deletes all the bad Post about Pinnacle. ology tricked me into buying pinnacle bc i seen all the good reviews. I just hope my gear is not underdosed.



prolly a little, nothing major tho.


hows the PIP?


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

RUI will Ripp you off. Their prices are really high and there stuff is bunk!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 20, 2012)

Any advice you get from there should be taken with grain of salt


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

The pip Is pretty bad gym rat.


----------



## cause4alarm (Nov 23, 2012)

basskiller said:


> the guy that owns RUI owns ology



Off topic but...Hell I didn't know this guy was on this forum, I started all my 'experiments' and gained much knowledge on your forum brother.  Hope all is well. 

Back on topic, I spoke to one of the "reps" on the ology forum off the record -- he claimed that he was only reppin' them because he was a supporter and not an insider.  I just don't know why people are out there screwing people over in this game, it's not hard to dose correctly and hold up a good reputation for the lab name, especially when the guys buying the stuff are innocent and honest consumers just looking for better performance in the gym.  It's a damn shame...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 23, 2012)

cause4alarm said:


> it's not hard to dose correctly and hold up a good reputation for the lab name, especially when the guys buying the stuff are innocent and honest consumers just looking for better performance in the gym.  It's a damn shame...



it is a damn shame, especially when vets/mods are letting it happen.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad i seen this thread.  those motherfuckers are some crooks.  i was about to order a cycle of pinn gear just a month or so ago and put a post up on ology asking if they were still g2g since it seemed like you weren't hearing as many people ranting and raving about them.  there was a lot of negative feedback and all of it was fucking deleted.  it's very obvious they are looking to scam people. i will never log onto that bullshit forum again.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 3, 2012)

For the record I've used rui / lion / cem several times with no problems.  Clomid letro nolva t3 liquid v and prami.  Prices are high but I will vouch for their legitimacy.  A trustworthy source >> a few dollars saved.


----------



## g0re (Dec 3, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> For the record I've used rui / lion / cem several times with no problems.  Clomid letro nolva t3 liquid v and prami.  Prices are high but I will vouch for their legitimacy.  A trustworthy source >> a few dollars saved.



Man Power is where its at for RC, without a doubt.  Their prices are amazing compared to the rest, and totally g2g


----------



## Spongy (Dec 3, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> For the record I've used rui / lion / cem several times with no problems.  Clomid letro nolva t3 liquid v and prami.  Prices are high but I will vouch for their legitimacy.  A trustworthy source >> a few dollars saved.



I think all the "bunk RC" talk is stemming from more recent times.  A few months a go a ton of people ordered AI's, Serms, etc from RUI and almost 100% of them were bunk.  I'm not saying that they are still bunk, or were bunk before that time...  But there was definitely a time when they were selling bunk chems.  

Everyone here keeps pumping manpower, which could make it seem like we are no different than ology in that respect.  The difference is that MPRS has incredible prices and great product.  the ONE time I thought I may have had a bunk Chem they sent me a replacement no questions asked.  I am hard to impress, but that did it for me.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 4, 2013)

The last clen I got from rui was pure shit.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> The last clen I got from rui was pure shit.



Not pimping manpower, or anyone for that matter. I've got mp clen on the way. You can get in 20 or 40mcg's. Many people say to get the 20mcg's as the 40 is too strong.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 4, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Not pimping manpower, or anyone for that matter. I've got mp clen on the way. You can get in 20 or 40mcg's. Many people say to get the 20mcg's as the 40 is too strong.



Yeah, I checked them out last night. Probably going to get my nolva and clen thru MP next time.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 4, 2013)

40mcg to strong? For who.   When I run it u go up to 160 in 40mcg jumps


----------



## Adrenaline80 (Jan 12, 2013)

What an awesome thread to read. I too was really close to ordering pinnacle gear but backed backed out realizing there was just too much hype. I ended up trying out some Pure Gear Tren and am 3 weeks deep in my cycle. Going alright I guess but seems a little underdosed. I guess it could be worse, finding a trust worthy source is like finding a needle in a hay stack. Anyhow, I really like the honesty and integrity members of the SI family possess. I think I found my home here. There is a lot of good threads and info here and the stickies are very informative. Looking forward to seeing what 2013 holds for me as a member of the SI family. Good peeps here.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2013)

Fuk PINN. We don't have sources here. Stick around, get involved, make some friends. We are a family here.


----------



## don draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I was also pretty close to ordering from Pinnacle, until some of the bros here gave me the heads up. Can't thank them enough for that. 

As many of you, I've spent a lot of time over at the ology forums.. but I found it strange that they were openly discussing and advocating a source lol.
Very glad I moved over here instead


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy shit.  I am glad I read this.  Disappointed but it has probably saved me some pain.  Thank you.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 4, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Holy shit.  I am glad I read this.  Disappointed but it has probably saved me some pain.  Thank you.



I'm with you on this. 

I've been really really set on running a pinn cycle next go. 
Was even about to order clomid tonight from rui. 

Now imma take two steps backs.


----------



## g0re (Mar 4, 2013)

XELFLEC said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> I've been really really set on running a pinn cycle next go.
> Was even about to order clomid tonight from rui.
> ...



Why not take a step forward, make an intro thread and tell us all a little about yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

g0re said:


> Why not take a step forward, make an intro thread and tell us all a little about yourself.



Very well said.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 27, 2013)

Yaya said:


> the forum over there has officially became a joke.. treat it for what it is



Ology was the first forum I went to. It was fairly obvious they where there to pimp their stuff instead of helping out. I like SI, I think I'll stick around.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pinn is in the Sponsor Hall of Shame at PM now.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Pinn is in the Sponsor Hall of Shame at PM now.



What went down there?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Georgia said:


> What went down there?



Don't think it had anything to do with scamming because there was nothing in their thread, BigA will put them there if they fail to pay their sponsor fees. 
They didn't do shit for business there. Before I was banned there I did the best I could through pm's to let people know they are garbage people. I probably think I'm more important than I am....but it keeps me going.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 28, 2013)

We should change your name to Bigger Banned


----------



## theeboz (Apr 30, 2013)

Dammm..Im glad I just sat through this thread ...a BIG thanks to everyone for saving me from di$aster.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 5, 2013)

man I cant wait for them to disappear


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> man I cant wait for them to disappear



why they provide a source for newbs who got nothing better and make for good camouflage for the good labs


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

^^^ Good point


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh wow...today just keeps getting better and better!!! That's it...where's my gun. I'm gonna put a bullet where my brain should be. **** me running...


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Why?  Do you have any bad news about another seller?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 23, 2013)

No this thread just majorly disappointed me too. I've got a lil bit of Pinn on my shelf. Not much tho. I might just start pinning this shit now so I don't drive myself nuts wondering if its good.


----------



## shenky (Nov 23, 2013)

What did you order? 

I'm 7 days away from tossing my "NPP", and what's almost certainly underdosed prop. Never again.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 19, 2013)

shenky said:


> What did you order?
> 
> I'm 7 days away from tossing my "NPP", and what's almost certainly underdosed prop. Never again.



Oh I had ordered some test cyp awhile ago and got the $150 free giveaway recently. 

They deleted another Pinn thread today where 3rdInfantry posted a link the the ID and SC jumped on it. Uh oh Pinns not ok???


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

ology sucks....

Expecting anything to be answered or addressed that might take money out of stonecolds pocket is never gonna happen. It's amazing how many guys have given there unclez, napsgear, genxxl (axio/syntrop), and pinnacles negative but honest feedback, and its all been edited or deleted by there admin over the years. If you have questions regarding the current pinnacle issue then you better hold tight and see how it plays out for yourself. Nobody is gonna bash you for ordering pinnacle because maybe that's all you had access to since its so easy to gain there email address and website from almost anyone at ology.

I was a regular at ology for 7 years under 2 different handles.. I learned from some good vets there years ago, but now.. It's a pure joke even for newbies. It's seems all these dorks only care about high post counts and that's it.. Most of the posts from these high post count members is just them fukking around anyway, all useless and the reason it's turned into such a joke. I have been known to fukk around in my posts and not focus on the subject at hand, but I have never made it a goal to post so much numbers could get high..lol..seems a little nerdy. In my eyes that's all ology is, newbies and dorks trying to rack in 1,428 post in 6 months. 

Be glad that your here and have staff with high but meaningful posts counts. A place like this you never have to worry about your shit getting edited unless its really crazy.

Bottom line.. Ology sucks, and please bring back Kevlin


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

Also, stay away from pinnacle... You shouldn't be ordering steroids online from a source with a website


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

its amazing how fuks at ology take every post down asking about pinnacle.. i kinda feel bad for the fools waitng on orders


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes very true Yaya but everyone makes mistakes and my dumb ass was no exception to that. Lived and learned that one


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2013)

MM injects 5cc of pinn test c 250 everyday 
I think it comes out to like 100 total test


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> MM injects 5cc of pinn test c 250 everyday
> I think it comes out to like 100 total test



Thats on top of what i take now. I use some in my bum and then some on my salad. Works all the same


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 20, 2013)

Test for salad dressing! Your a genious! Lets market that MM


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2013)

Let's make this happen. I want some ranch flavored sust


----------



## Rockem (Dec 23, 2013)

New to the board here, I'm glad I found this site I was gonna place my first order with pinn . Big mistake!


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuk ology, fuk pinn, and fuk StoneCold. Hell, I'd rather inject vomit than anything from pinn. At least the vomit would be a little more sterile.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Test for salad dressing! Your a genious! Lets market that MM





Pinkbear said:


> Let's make this happen. I want some ranch flavored sust



Its already in the works being patented gents. "Capt Cooks' Asian Sesame Cyp" and newly developing "Buttermilk Ranch Sust"


----------

